
Beijing now has more billionaires than New York - ck2
http://money.cnn.com/2016/02/24/investing/beijing-new-york-billionaires/
======
ck2
100 billionaires in any one city is mind blowing.

I wonder how many millionaires each city has.

But Beijing does have 50% more population than NYC (12 vs 8 million)

